# Changing timing chain help



## mrbb008 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello, my timing chain skipped so now I'm taking it off and replacing them with a new one and new tensioners. I started removing some stuff but got stuck. How do you remove the bracket where the passenger side engine mount attaches to the engine?

I understand that it needs to be off so I can access the hidden bolt that holds the top timing cover.

I got out the 3 x 17mm bolts under it as show in the picture, that also got the splash guard next to the water pump out but the bracket is still solid attached to the engine. Am I missing more bolts?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Should be four bolts. Note on the diagram, three bolt holes in a triangle pattern, then there's one below them...looks like a long collar. Refer diagram:

2000 Nissan Altima Engine & Transmission Mounting


----------



## mrbb008 (Jun 10, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> Should be four bolts. Note on the diagram, three bolt holes in a triangle pattern, then there's one below them...looks like a long collar. Refer diagram:
> 
> 2000 Nissan Altima Engine & Transmission Mounting


That's a lifesaver. The diagram really helped. I came home, loosened the bolt and the bracket came right off. Well, actually it flipped forward which gave me enough space to reach the timing cover bolt behind it. 

I turned the crankshaft by hand to set TDC and literally saw the chain skip!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I hope you didn't bend any valves!


----------



## mrbb008 (Jun 10, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> I hope you didn't bend any valves!


I took a closer look with the top timing cover off and I see that was problem was that the guide on the lower chain  broke. I can see the plastic section of the guide all chewed up. Should I just replace that part? If I just replace the guide then I can get OEM since it's only $35. 

Or should I get a Cloyes timing kit and replace all chains, tensioners, and guides? I don't know if new Cloyes kit is better than 16 year old OEM... I priced the OEM timing kit and it is about $500. I think the car is only worth about $1k (if I get it to run) so I'm trying to minimize costs.

As for the valves I hope they are ok, otherwise one option would be to replace the head with a used ($150) or remanufactured ($300) one from ebay. I could try to replace the valves myself but I haven't really looked into how to do that and what special tools are needed.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since the chain has jumped, I would be concerned about the lower sprockets. I also wouldn't want to use the old tensioners. With the vehicle being at least 13 years old, I would change everything while I'm in there...or, at least, the two chains, both lower guides, both tensioners and seals. Aftermarket it fine if money's an issue. Check out Mizumoauto on Ebay; I've gotten parts from them before and never had any issues. The have a number of different option for the KA24DE, including a $135 kit that not only has all of the chains, gears, tensioners and seals, but also has a new water pump and front timing cover with oil pump! One tip: once you have the tensioners and oil filter removed, use carb cleaner or brake cleaner with compressed air to blow clear the oil passages behind the tensioners. Also, clean out any sludge you find behind the main gear. The major reason these chains break the guide is because debris gets into the oil channels to the chain tensioners and restricts the oil pressure, causing the chain to slack and beat up the fixed guide. Once you get the chains installed with the cams and cranks in time, but before you install the front cover, I would remove the spark plugs and do a leakdown test of the cylinders. If there are any bent valves, it's better to find out about them before you put it all back together.


----------

